# Job offer in Berlin-What do you think?



## rosexp (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

few days ago, I was offered 50k/year to join an engineering consultancy firm and work for their client which is a big multinational. I would have a permanent contract by the agency but they can not guarantee I will be working in Berlin for more than a year and after that they might relocate me somewhere else in Germany.
Considering that I am an Electrical Engineer (Master's degree) with almost 6 years of experience, 34yo, German level A2 , what do you think of their 50k offer?
Is it reasonable in Berlin area for an engineer with similar experience? Or should I ask more?

My current salary is definitely higher but in a much more expensive country. Applying the exchange rate it would be equivalent to 70k.

I would appreciate any advice, thanks!

Ross

Ros


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

It is a reasonable offer (salary-wise) for an engineer with 6 years experience and non-native German level. The average salary in Berlin is about half of that, so you should be o.k. financially.


----------



## rosexp (Apr 7, 2014)

beppi said:


> It is a reasonable offer (salary-wise) for an engineer with 6 years experience and non-native German level. The average salary in Berlin is about half of that, so you should be o.k. financially.


Thank you.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't comment on the salary level, but for cost of living, you'd be okay as a single person. Run it through the online tax calculators to figure out your take home (after social insurance deductions etc.). Figure up to 1000/month to rent a small but pleasant furnished place in a funky neighbourhood where you'd actually want to live.


----------



## Ben Abel (Apr 28, 2014)

Roughly estimate 5-10k less income per year in Berlin compared to Munich/frankfurt/Hamburg/Köln ...
Just to keep that in mind if you have to move after one year, so you should ask for an adapted salary too!


----------



## rosexp (Apr 7, 2014)

Ben Abel said:


> Roughly estimate 5-10k less income per year in Berlin compared to Munich/frankfurt/Hamburg/Köln ...
> Just to keep that in mind if you have to move after one year, so you should ask for an adapted salary too!


Good to know, thank you!


----------

